# Optima Renting company?



## ivysun99 (Jan 4, 2006)

Just received a letter from Optima (looks like it is a agency that helps people to rent their SA timeshare) regarding my Durban Sand week. Have anyone rent their week through them before, how much do they pay, and how does the process work? Thanks!


----------

